# What is the test



## toms3 (25 Sep 2002)

Maybe some of you new guys can answer this.  What is the physical test for entry into the Forces?   When I joined I only did a medical and then did my physical on the first day of Basic.  It appears to be done differently every year and by every area.  Also, is it done the same for both Res and Reg?

   :warstory:


----------



## Ian (25 Sep 2002)

Good morning,

Being a recent addition to the Forces I can hopefully answer this. The physical test for entry is the EXPRES test w/ the step test instead of the 20m shuttle run. It requires for males under 35: 19 push ups, 19 sit ups, 75kg handgrip and what seems like a little bit of easy stepping(?).

There is a still a test during the first week of basic, and it‘s surpring that people continue to fail it at St-Jean despite the entry physical. The biggest difference is the quality of push-ups; they simply aren‘t counted at St-Jean if they‘re not to form.

For the Reg F it is certainly a national requirement, everybody on course this summer had to do it. For the Res F I‘m pretty sure it is also mandatory, as all the reservists I‘ve met had to do it as a reqirement. All remember the great music during the step test.   

Anyways, i‘m sure somebody else will answer your question better if I‘m somehow wrong here.

-Milligan


----------



## rolandstrong (25 Sep 2002)

Judging from the shape I see a lot of the reservists are in these days, I wouldn‘t really worry too much about the physical test. They look pretty rough. I don‘t know if many of them could handle a 3 km run, let alone 19 push ups. I know for ncm‘s, the only physcial test they are required to pass (reserves) is the 13 km ruck march...which is done on even terrain now. 

Certainly not the fitness the army was known for in the past.


----------



## rolandstrong (25 Sep 2002)

Digger...I mis understood the question. my former response isn‘t really relative.

As a returning member, the test I need to do is 19 pushups, a step test and a hand grip test. I heard a rumoour about a shuttle run, but this has not been implemented. You can getthe details on the recruiting site.When I served before in 1993/4, we had no entry, but did have to pass a chin up (6), pushup (19) and Sit up (19) test, plus the ruck march (13 km) while on course.

Cheers!


----------



## Pikache (25 Sep 2002)

There is no 13k ruck march thing any more.

The max ruck I did this summer was... 7k. 
Standards go lower again.


----------



## combat_medic (25 Sep 2002)

Despite what people may think about the fitness of the reserves, the physical entry requirements are the same for both reg force AND reserves. The 19 pushup, 19 situp thing needs to be done by everyone (unless you‘re female, then it‘s 9 pushups and 15 situpes). They‘re still doing the step test as the entry requirement, but they‘re going back to the shuttle run... to be implemented sometime soon. The reserves may not do the 13km ruck march every year the way the regs do, and yes, there are people who‘s physical fitness is lacking, but that isn‘t just in the MO. I saw a reg force RMS clerk who was about 5‘2" and about 350-400 pounds. Don‘t tell me that she could‘ve done it. 

As for standards going down, people have been saying that about training since the dawn of time "Oh, it was so much harder when I did it." My grandfather was told that by the ‘old boys‘ when he joined in 1939. Everyone talks longingly about the old days, and how much harder it was, and how everything sucks now and we‘re not training people as well as we used to. Either the old soldiers were absolutely murdered during training, going through the most rigorous training in the history of combat, or things aren‘t really that bad.


----------



## onecat (25 Sep 2002)

So let me get this straight.  there is a step test that you have to do in under 12 minutes, for a total distance of 2.4 kms....  So is this a step machine like they at the gym or is it an actually a step of steps; that have to go up and down on?

What was it like before they made all the changes? From the sounds of it; it must of been a lot of harder.  

Dave


----------



## combat_medic (25 Sep 2002)

the steps are real steps, no machine

as for "before", the standards change all the time; sometimes they required chinups, other times you needed to do a run, sometimes they did the PT 400 test (long story), but what they‘re trying to do now is level the playing field a little: allow the units and the courses to put the emphasis on PT, which puts more stress on the units. However, if you‘re joining combat arms and can‘t even lift your own body weight, you might not even pass your courses. However, the CSS courses put WAY less emphasis on PT, and just make it an individual responsibility. 

I‘m not going to say which policy is right or wrong, but if you‘re not fit enough to do the job, you‘ll reap the whirlwind sooner or later.


----------



## toms3 (25 Sep 2002)

I can understand not setting the standard too high for new recruits.  However, once excepted in,  it should be made clear what will be expected of them come day one of thier basic.

PS...I am having a hard time picturing this Step test....more input please....!


----------



## combat_medic (25 Sep 2002)

picture 2 steps against a wall. some music starts and you go up and down the steps to the music

right foot on first step
left foot on 2nd step
right foot on 2nd step
and so on

up, up, together
down, down, together

you keep doing this to the time of the music for a few minutes, then the person stops you and takes your blood pressure & pulse. You do it again, at a faster pace, blood pressure/pulse. They let you rest for a few minutes and check BP/pulse again. This checks your heart‘s ability to cope with stress, and then your recovery rate. Does this help?


----------



## toms3 (25 Sep 2002)

aahh...now i can picture it....


----------



## Korus (25 Sep 2002)

In the reserves now, it‘s more the responsibility of the individual to stay in good shape on thier own...

I had to do the standard physical (19 pushups, 19 situps in under 1 min, 75kg handgrip and the step test) during recruiting, and on the first couple of days of basic, we did it again but replaced the step test with the shuttle run..


----------



## onecat (25 Sep 2002)

Okay the step test makes more sence now. I was trying to figure out how on earth I was going to that for 2.4 kms.  So its more of a heart rate test then.


----------



## humint (26 Sep 2002)

about the push-ups, can you describe them? i‘ve heard that your hands are to be about armpit wide and that you need to touch your nose to the ground. is this true? personally, i don‘t think this is too hard, but how fussy are they about them? when did they get rid of the 3k run? i‘ve been looking forward to it.


----------



## combat_medic (26 Sep 2002)

It depends on where you go, the standards are a little different. Your hands should be slightly further apart than your armpits, and you should move down until your arms are bent at a 90 degree angle. Another good way is to put a stack of books about 4-5" high under your chest, and come down until your chest touches it. Also, make sure your body is straight, your head is up, and you‘re not "humping the ground"... I‘m sure you can picture this one yourself. Also, make sure not to stick your butt in the air... they hate that!


----------



## JDG (26 Sep 2002)

When doing push-ups, do your elbows have to be in tight to your sides, or sticking outwards, or does it even matter?


----------



## combat_medic (26 Sep 2002)

as long as you go all the way down and all the way up, I don‘t think they‘ll care if your elbows bend backwards (through they might be interested to know that on the medical     )


----------



## toms3 (30 Sep 2002)

I have done a couple of tests with the PSP over the last few months and there is one thing that I have learned is important...FORM FORM FORM.  If your form is bad you will get double counted.  Nothing more frustraing when your doing pushups and the tester is counting "35...35...35...36...36".   However, there is some inconsistancies between testers, , some are more picky then others.  So get your form down, visit your local PSP and get them to show you the "Protocol" of how they want to see it done.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Sep 2002)

> Despite what people may think about the fitness of the reserves, the physical entry requirements are the same for both reg force AND reserves. The 19 pushup, 19 situp thing needs to be done by everyone (unless you‘re female, then it‘s 9 pushups and 15 situpes). They‘re still doing the step test as the entry requirement, but they‘re going back to the shuttle run... to be implemented sometime soon. The reserves may not do the 13km ruck march every year the way the regs do, and yes, there are people who‘s physical fitness is lacking, but that isn‘t just in the MO. I saw a reg force RMS clerk who was about 5‘2" and about 350-400 pounds. Don‘t tell me that she could‘ve done it.
> 
> As for standards going down, people have been saying that about training since the dawn of time "Oh, it was so much harder when I did it." My grandfather was told that by the ‘old boys‘ when he joined in 1939. Everyone talks longingly about the old days, and how much harder it was, and how everything sucks now and we‘re not training people as well as we used to. Either the old soldiers were absolutely murdered during training, going through the most rigorous training in the history of combat, or things aren‘t really that bad.


Amen.


----------



## logistik (30 Sep 2002)

I just did all my testing last saturday.

Push ups: You had to just go down to 90 degrees and touch the tester‘s hand. He counts.

Sit ups: You had someone holding your feet and you did as many as possibly with your hands behind your head.

Step Test: That thing was just lame. However, I am trying to locate an mp3 of the song.


----------



## toms3 (1 Oct 2002)

Interesting piece of info.  Heard over the weekend that more people fail entry into the forces because of their poor physical condition then for any other reason.

So they are passing all the other requirements but when it comes to that "lame" PT test they fail.  Maybe they spend to much time working out there thumbs playing PS2 then going outside and going for a run.


----------



## Marauder (7 Oct 2002)

If the Forces had any brains behind the curtain (oops, too late), they would have asked for all the guys over on OP Apollo to submit to a PT test after they got back into the 9 - 5 groove. Do this for every member of the army who was over in Afghanistan, PPCLI, engineers, med As, support types on the ground etc. Make them do maximal pushups, situps, chin-ups, max bench press, have them run 2.5K, 10K, and do the 13K ruck. The pointy head types would then take the test results and find the averages for all those things. Knock back those number by 5-10% or so, and voila, you have a fitness standard all combat arms types should be expected to gain and then maintain. Ostenibly we exist to enter combat (dammit, stop laughing, I‘m traipsing through my fantasyland here), so give us a realistic fitness standard based on how hard the guys serving over in a actual combat op, carrying actual combat loads, and doing this in mountinous regions, actually are.

Pouges and REMFs need not apply, we know they‘re supposed to be weak, lame, MIR commandos anyway. But when it comes to cannonfodder, treadheads, cannoncockers, engineers, and medics, lets make sure they can drag each other off the battlefield after making contact and killing the Hun.


----------



## toms3 (7 Oct 2002)

Hey...I think the boys on the "Hill" have dibs on that test.  Why not ask them!?!?! They have done the research.

Oh...at the risk of sounding out of the loop...but what the ****  are Pouges?


----------



## portcullisguy (8 Oct 2002)

The PT test done during recruiting phase is dead easy, and if you can‘t pass it, you are definitely ill-prepared for service in the CF, no matter how weak the PT is on the basic course.

I do a minimal amount of physical activity -- soccer once a week, and even then, I missed several games for various reasons -- and I passed it, this was in December.  My summer soccer season ended in August, and I have done no physical activity for over 1 month.  I started basic on Friday, Oct 4th, and all my sore muscles are a result of lifting things (like kit, and cleaning up after meals) and even, I am embarassed to say, saluting 30 times while learning this "drill" on the parade square, and NOT as a result of the minimal PT we did Sunday morning.

I cannot believe I was at all worried when I did the recruiting PT test.

The police physical test in Ontario (PREP) is by far much worse, cardio wise, with the shuttle run and pursuit/restraint circuit, which included a dummy-drag.  And I passed that with little difficulty, as well.


----------



## skgirl (8 Oct 2002)

I am scheduled for all my tests on Oct 28, the guy told me that the aptitude test is first and if I pass it I will continue on to the other tests.  I am a little nervous about this now, if I don‘t pass the apptitude test does that mean I can‘t go any further? Does anyone know if there‘s anything I can do to prepare for it?


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Oct 2002)

The aptitude test is embarassing easy in many parts but if you have poor skills in some areas then you may want to brush up on it.  Im not sure how you would brush up on grammar or what boxes look like inside out but there is a significant math portion that catch some people off guard.  (I never cared for math in school so some of the questions i was like "what the heck are those signs).
The test has math, what one word means out of a list of 4, word association (cloud is to sky as car is to road,field,bedroom or coffee table). some mechnaical things (like what would a specific shape look like turned inside out look like.
Most if not all people i talk to had the majority of their problems with the math part of it thoguh its all multiple choice so you have a 25% chance even if you dont know the answer.  if you have a bunch of questions left and your time is running out just go through the rest of the portion and guess. You might get it right.


----------



## Pikache (8 Oct 2002)

Have you looked at the example questions that you should have got as a pamphlet? If not, it should be somewhere on the recruiting site as well.

No need to sweat it. It‘s not hard, though you will feel restrained for time. Just relax and sleep well the night before.


----------



## humint (8 Oct 2002)

The test is not hard, but it can be challenging in areas. If you need practice taking appitude tests, use this link: 
 http://www.jobs.gc.ca/menu/ui_examinfo_e.htm 
 This site has a couple of different gov appitutde tests for everything from entry level positions to professional and management positions.

Now, the tests on this link are not for the forces, but some of the questions are similar to the forces test. Certainly, the approach is the same. 

Doing the sample tests will allow you fine-tune your math, spatial recognition, problem solving, and vocabularly skills. Plus, this will prepare you for the time management aspect of the test.

I hope it helps. Most important, just don‘t get nervous. Do you best and have fun with it. 

If you need more information, email me (Matt) at humint@canada.com.


----------



## patrick666 (8 Oct 2002)

I found that studying the GATB helped a little bit. Although it is american and the math is a little different (miles, inches, etc..), there are sections on vocabulary and word association. I would recommend it for atleast that, although some of the math is fine if you know how to convert the metric system. Your local library should have a copy, or get an inter-library loan. 

Half of the aptitude test is math so be prepared, I passed it and I suck at math so no worries. Just get lots of sleep and relax. I have my interview/medical on the 31st.. if you have any questions email me... fascistjockitch@hotmail.com

- Patrick


----------



## Zoomie (8 Oct 2002)

Patrick, with that email address I don‘t think anyone will be in a hurry to drop you a line.


----------



## skgirl (9 Oct 2002)

Sounds like I‘ll need to brush up on math a bit... (I am terrible at math!!) I figured there would be lots of it.  Thanks guys!  You know Patrick I gotta agree with zoomie you should reconsider that address!


----------



## combat_medic (9 Oct 2002)

Also, as a little hint... not all of the formulas need to be all done out, just think logically, for example:

5 241 524/11

is going to be a 6-digit answer, and if there‘s only one number in the 500 000 range, that‘s the one, without doing ANY math.

Just a hint.


----------



## humint (10 Oct 2002)

Did the medical exam yesterday and I was surprised; I thought it would be much more intensive. There was no probing, proding, or turn and cough like the old days. 

Basically, all you do is an eye test, a colour test (damn those pebble numbers -- make sure the guy doesn‘t flip through the book really fast so you can‘t make them out), a hearing test, and then a medical interview. 

Oh yes, and the accuracy test (figure that one out on your own)    . 

Other than that, they took my blood press/heart rate and checked flexibility and movement. The interview consisted of me explaining all of my previous sports injuries/accidents.


----------



## patrick666 (10 Oct 2002)

Haha I probably should but I‘ve had it for years so all the people I know, know that address.  A hwell

patrick


----------



## JDG (10 Oct 2002)

humint,

You‘re lucky.  The medical examiner sure did a lot of poking and prodding with me!  First he started tapping my torco (pretty forcefully!) all over to locate my liver and spleen.  He could tell the location of the organs by the sound of the taps.  Then, he dug his fingers in my sides and deep around the bottom of my ribcage trying to induce pain for some reason or another.  It felt like I was being probed by aliens.  I just concentrated on a light in the ceiling and tried to clear my mind until it was over.


----------



## logistik (11 Oct 2002)

I was the last medical on saturday at around 5 oclock.
needless to say I was out within 10 minutes.
Didnt even touch me.
Asked me a few questions and took my pulse.

Lets keep this on the downlow.


----------



## BestOfTheBest (16 Oct 2002)

I have my medical and interview and my appt test on oct/30 7:30 in the morning.
my question is what do they do in the mdeical test and what do they ask me in the interview?


----------



## combat_medic (16 Oct 2002)

Medical: check pule and blood pressure, quick eye chart test, colour blindness test, hearing test, range of motion of your limbs/joints, reflexes, and they‘ll just ask questions about your medical history.

The interview is just to make sure that you‘re not racist, sexist, or trying to join the military because you‘re a sociopath and trying to kill people. Assuming you‘re a vaguely normal, well-adjusted human being, you shouldn‘t have any problems.


----------



## humint (16 Oct 2002)

As previous posts indicate, the medical is not intrusive, it is more or less a series of questions regarding your medical history. You will be asked to provide a yes or no answer to a series of questions (e.g. do you suffer from chronic back pain?). If you answer yes, they require an explanation. A yes answer will not exclude you from service. 

As for the interview, the officer will ask a series of questions to make sure you are fit for service. He will ask many personal questions (such as, why do you want to join?) and will try to measure your leadership and teamwork capabilities. Just be opne and honest.


----------



## BestOfTheBest (16 Oct 2002)

is the appt test hard and long? and if u fail the appt do they let u do it over again?


----------



## combat_medic (16 Oct 2002)

the aptitude test IS long, but it‘s not that hard. I‘ve done it twice now, (once when I joined, and once when I remustered) and it‘s pretty easy. I was never told my score, but I must have done well both times, because they said I qualified for every trade in the CF, including pilot.

It‘s some grammar, some spacial orientation (what would this shape look like if you turned it 1/4 turn to the left?), some math, some logic (cat is to kitten as dog is to _______), and other stuff. Assuming you have a high school education and no major learning diabilities, you‘ll pass. I‘ve seen people who have problems speaking english who can pass, so don‘t get too hung up on it. Also, if you don‘t finish, don‘t worry about it; most people don‘t and still pass.


----------



## Ian (16 Oct 2002)

Hey,

I belive that people who fail can apply to rewrite the aptitude test a year after they first took it, provided they can show evidence that they would have probably improved. That‘d be like another year of schooling or a year of work. 

I wouldn‘t worry about it though, I‘m sure that you will do fine. Just have a good sleep before the test.


----------



## humint (17 Oct 2002)

Check out some of the previous posts, in particular the ones that give you links to tests that are similar for the forces aptitude test. I am unsure as to whether there is a pass/fail or cut-off mark. A recruiter just mentioned to me that test scores don‘t really matter and that *your* test score is simply compared to other scores. I expect that you do need to get a few of the questions right. But, as everyone says, the test isn‘t that difficult. The test is basically broken up into three smaller tests of various lengths. The instructor will tell you that you have so much time to finish the each section. You will also be guided through each section with a sample question. The entire process may take 1 to 1.5 hours.


----------



## BestOfTheBest (30 Oct 2002)

Well i went today for my appt test and interview and medical and ***** failed my appt test and they were like u failed the math part so u have to come next   
i was really excited to get in and just counldn‘t wait
i dont know what i should now, wait? another year?
or what.?


----------



## humint (30 Oct 2002)

Sorry to hear about that. To be honest, I‘m not too sure what to say. 

Is there a time limit before you can re-apply? Whatever you do, don‘t take no for an answer. Keep re-applying and, in the meantime, definitely brush-up on your math skills. Just don‘t give up. 

I suggest that you go to the library and the use the Internet to find apptitude tests and practice them. If you are still in highschool, seek the advice of the career/guidance counsellor.


----------



## BestOfTheBest (30 Oct 2002)

They said i do it over in one year.
and yes i am in high grade 11 and i am taking math this year so hopefully i get better at math and be able to hold on form now till next october.


----------



## humint (30 Oct 2002)

Hey, don‘t sweat it, you are young and have plenty of time. Personally, I think that it‘s better if you wait until you get your OSSD, or whatever the high school diploma is nowadays, before going into reg force (if reg is what you wanted). But, since you are in high school, get some extra instruction from your math teachers as well as your guidance counsellor. Again, check the Internet for app tests, print them up, do the exercises, and seek help/advice from your math teachers on how to do them.


----------



## BestOfTheBest (30 Oct 2002)

Do i have to wait exactly one year to do my appt test again because i failed the math part of the test and they said they want proof that i took a course in math or something and i am taking a math course in high school this year
and i will finish in less then a year so can i like go when i finish it right away?


----------



## onecat (30 Oct 2002)

Hey I know your in grade 11 a year seems like a long time.  But its isn‘t, just wait and take that time to build yourself up.  Its not a long time, and if your going into the regs get your high school first, its a basic for everything your going to do in life.  And even if you stay in the regs for 20 years your still going to need it.


----------



## van1 (31 Oct 2002)

Hey guys, here is a question for you regarding the physical.

When I was three months old I had open heart surgery to correct one of the valves in my heart which was a little too thick and wasn‘t letting enough blood get into my lungs to be oxygenated.  The surgery corrected this and my heart is now in good working order aside from a small murmer from the surgery.  I‘ve always been in excellent physical condition and I will have absolutely no problem with the PT test.

My question is this; could this past serious surgery hamper my chances at acceptance or will the y let me on through knowing that I‘m now in good physical condition and have had no problem with my heart since birth? 

It is one thing to be outted on somthing you can control, but it will really suck if they don‘t let me in because of this.  I‘m in better phsycial shape than anyone I know - **** , I‘d probably outrun the recruiter.


----------



## van1 (31 Oct 2002)

h.e.l.l. is censored?


----------



## BestOfTheBest (31 Oct 2002)

lol
u make me laugh
lol


----------



## combat_medic (31 Oct 2002)

pete: If the defect was fixed and you only have a minor heart murmor left, there shouldn‘t be a problem. You may need to bring a letter from your cardiologist (or whoever performed the surgery) to say that the defect has been repaired, and they may run an EKG on you to be sure, but it "shouldn‘t" be too much of a problem.


----------



## humint (31 Oct 2002)

Pete, 

As far as I can tell, they will accept you as long as you can pass the fitness test and do all of the things required of you in a field environment. They may, however, ask you to get your family doctor to complete a medical release form and he/she will have to state that you can do all of things expected of you without detriment to your health. 

For example, I have had reconstructive surgery on my leg a few years ago. I‘m fine now. In fact, I can play soccer and hockey on a competitive level. But, the medical section still wanted my doc to sign off on the forms. 

All that said, if you are fit, and the surgey does not/will not present a health problem, I don‘t think that you will have any problem with it. If you have any questions about it, call the  *medical section*  at the nearest recruiting centre, they can tell you everything you need to know.


----------

